# PR Application



## Time Running Out (Oct 21, 2014)

Good day I do not know if anyone can give me an answer, I applied for my PR in January of this year. I have been tracking my application on line and my application is now at Code=103 processing at head office. I have no idea what this means, it has been stuck at 103 for 2months now. It was stuck on code 102 for 6months and now at 103. How many more stages does the application go through and what is the time Period.

Thanks 


Time is running out


----------



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

Time Running Out said:


> Good day I do not know if anyone can give me an answer, I applied for my PR in January of this year. I have been tracking my application on line and my application is now at Code=103 processing at head office. I have no idea what this means, it has been stuck at 103 for 2months now. It was stuck on code 102 for 6months and now at 103. How many more stages does the application go through and what is the time Period.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi

On my past experience on applying permits, code 104 is when the outcome has been processed, it has been dispatched to the office of application and you get the sms. code 105 is when its ready for collection at the office of application and 106 is when the person collects. Theoretically i think its almost done but you know DHA is not consistent so don't fully rely 'practically ' in wat i told you, it is just wat i observed from when i was applying permits previously. 

Good luck


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Time Running Out said:


> Good day I do not know if anyone can give me an answer, I applied for my PR in January of this year. I have been tracking my application on line and my application is now at Code=103 processing at head office. I have no idea what this means, it has been stuck at 103 for 2months now. It was stuck on code 102 for 6months and now at 103. How many more stages does the application go through and what is the time Period.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi,

Where year in January did you apply and which office? I applied in Janaury 2014 but still at 102. Guess yours is moving faster


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A year is a good result considering what we see is from 9 - 18 months for PR.


----------



## tapsmatenga (Apr 8, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> A year is a good result considering what we see is from 9 - 18 months for PR.


I applied mine in Mid December 2013 at Joburg and the application was only received at the Head office 2 months later in Feb 2014. I got the PR mid May which is 5 months in total. 
Mine was stuck on code 102 for 3 months but it only stayed on code 103 for a week then i received an sms to collect in 5 days when it got to code 104. 

rgds


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

tapsmatenga said:


> I applied mine in Mid December 2013 at Joburg and the application was only received at the Head office 2 months later in Feb 2014. I got the PR mid May which is 5 months in total.
> Mine was stuck on code 102 for 3 months but it only stayed on code 103 for a week then i received an sms to collect in 5 days when it got to code 104.
> 
> rgds



Hi.

Under which category did you apply?


----------



## Time Running Out (Oct 21, 2014)

Good day. Thank you all for your responses. I applied under the special skills category at the JHB office. I am currently on a special skills visa which expires in February 2015. What i find funny is my friend from Rwanda applied under the same category in December but he got his PR in May. When i went to the JHB office the lady who interviewed me said it should take 6-8 months from interview date. I went to HA this week and asked if i should apply for an extension on my Special skills visa, the rude gentleman just told me to come back next month. So i am not sure to come back next month to renew my work permit or to check on my PR.Another question how long will an extension take?


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Time Running Out said:


> Good day. Thank you all for your responses. I applied under the special skills category at the JHB office. I am currently on a special skills visa which expires in February 2015. What i find funny is my friend from Rwanda applied under the same category in December but he got his PR in May. When i went to the JHB office the lady who interviewed me said it should take 6-8 months from interview date. I went to HA this week and asked if i should apply for an extension on my Special skills visa, the rude gentleman just told me to come back next month. So i am not sure to come back next month to renew my work permit or to check on my PR.Another question how long will an extension take?


Hi.

I hope you get it before Feb 2015. I also applied under the Quota WP in Jan 14 but still awaiting. Being told my application was referred to Law enforcement in July14 but no has input has been received as yet. 
Is anyone being told same thing?


----------



## Time Running Out (Oct 21, 2014)

This is like watching paint dry. Has anyone made progress, my status is still on 103


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

As mentioned on this forum and in the news recently, if you have funds, you can speed things up through a demand letter and High Court order.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all

This is our journey
19 February 2014-submitted application at Akasia office in Pretoria,sms with ref number were sent on the same day-code 101

10 March 2014-code 102 application received at head office

17 September 2014-code 103 after opening a case and phoning home affairs every two weeksð

17 November 2014-received sms that application has been finalized- code 104 (sending emails n phoning home affairs tirelessly)

19 November 2014 phoned home affairs call centre who advised that application has been finalized and was dispatched to Akasia on Monday the 17th.

We will collect outcome on Monday.


----------



## Time Running Out (Oct 21, 2014)

thank you legal man


----------



## Time Running Out (Oct 21, 2014)

My Status on the DHA website changed to 104 last week Friday, however I have not received a SMS or anything telling me what to do. Is anyone experiencing the same? I called HA and they said I must just wait?


----------



## Time Running Out (Oct 21, 2014)

i think there is a problem with the system at HA. I called them yesterday and they said I can come and check on Thursday.


----------



## Time Running Out (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank You, obrigado to this forum. It has kept me sane. Picked up my PR on Friday. Good luck to you all still waiting for your results. Obrigado once again


----------



## Ylaw (Nov 26, 2014)

Cool - good for you !!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Congratulations Time Running Out! 
Just remember to verify your permanent residency before attempting to apply for an ID


----------



## Time Running Out (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Legal Man


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

*Undue delay in PR processing*



Time Running Out said:


> Thanks Legal Man



Congrats.

Is there anyone on this forum who is experiencing undue delay in the processing of PR. If yes, what options have you resorted to that seem to help. I made my application in January 2014 and the application was stuck on 102 for 5 months, moved to 103 on 11 Nov and stuck there since then.

I have lodged a complaint with the call centre, the minister, public protector and the presidential hotline but there seems to be no progress. They allocated one Johannes to follow up on my case but all I get from him are emails to the DDG and other staff members which am copied but nothing happens. There've been about 8th email followups but nothing is changing. Am tired of them now.

What other options do I have?
Inputs are welcomed


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

I would say keep writing to the minister and ddg until they respond


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

zizebra said:


> I would say keep writing to the minister and ddg until they respond



Noted. Thank you.


----------



## Time Running Out (Oct 21, 2014)

You have to keep pushing these guys. It seems as if they have very few resources at the DHA, but at the same time the "system or process"is breaking down or has broken down. My application was stuck at 103 for a longtime because there was a document(police clearance) they did not have which I strongly suspect they had misplaced or lost. I kept on pestering them until I got a response. I think it is ludicrous that one has to wait so long to get a response from DHA.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Time Running Out said:


> You have to keep pushing these guys. It seems as if they have very few resources at the DHA, but at the same time the "system or process"is breaking down or has broken down. My application was stuck at 103 for a longtime because there was a document(police clearance) they did not have which I strongly suspect they had misplaced or lost. I kept on pestering them until I got a response. I think it is ludicrous that one has to wait so long to get a response from DHA.



Hi,

Noted. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Time Running Out said:


> You have to keep pushing these guys. It seems as if they have very few resources at the DHA, but at the same time the "system or process"is breaking down or has broken down. My application was stuck at 103 for a longtime because there was a document(police clearance) they did not have which I strongly suspect they had misplaced or lost. I kept on pestering them until I got a response. I think it is ludicrous that one has to wait so long to get a response from DHA.



Hi.

How long was your application stuck on code 103? How did you get to know that they didnt have the police clearance? Did they call or you called?


----------



## Time Running Out (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi it was stuck on 103 for close onto 6 months. No I had to call them and they said to me that a document was missing. I had to wait another week before they told me what it was. However I must say it moved very quickly after that.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Time Running Out said:


> Hi it was stuck on 103 for close onto 6 months. No I had to call them and they said to me that a document was missing. I had to wait another week before they told me what it was. However I must say it moved very quickly after that.


Hi,

That was long. That gives me hope to be patient.


----------



## salis (Jan 7, 2015)

Time Running Out said:


> Hi it was stuck on 103 for close onto 6 months. No I had to call them and they said to me that a document was missing. I had to wait another week before they told me what it was. However I must say it moved very quickly after that.


Hi Time Running Out. Which number did you call, the call center one or you used some other numbers?


----------



## Time Running Out (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi I used the call center number, if that fails contact Joyce on [email protected]. I don't have her number handy but its on the DHA website


----------



## salis (Jan 7, 2015)

Time Running Out said:


> Hi I used the call center number, if that fails contact Joyce on . I don't have her number handy but its on the DHA website


Thank you!


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Time Running Out said:


> Hi I used the call center number, if that fails contact Joyce on [email protected]. I don't have her number handy but its on the DHA website


Thanks for the information. How often were you calling them?


----------

